# Monsterland Bar & grill in Arizona.........



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Monsterland bar & grill restaurant with a seasonal haunt !! Thought I'd pass this FYI along that came from a member over on NorCalHaunters group; http://monsterland.com/ pretty cool, wish I was closer...... i know we have a few members here probably close by that might want to check it out & let us know how cool it is


From they're site - " Monsterland Bar & Grill is the most uniquely themed hot spot in Arizona!
Our House of Horrors Bar and Grill offers a toothsome variety of Signature Menu & Drink Specialties that will keep you coming back from the grave!

Celebrate your special occasions with us and let us help you plan an amazingly haunting event that will have your guests screaming for more!

Monsterland Bar & Grill is also the only location in Arizona that has a seasonal two floor haunted attraction, boasting the latest in Animatronics, Hollywood FX, State of the Art CGI, and Authentic Full Scale Reproductions that will scare the life out of you!

Come Bask in Our Darkness and Enjoy a Scary Good Time! "


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I wanna go. Maybe they'll start a chain.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

That looks sooooo cool! I need one near me!!


----------



## grimreaper1962 (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome! Thanks for the info. Might be going there for a family visit in spring of 2013


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

sounds good if we ever go that way.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like Friday 13th (April) is their grand opening! A quick peak at their menu has me drooling (at least I hope that's what's done it!). Can't wait to see some pics of their place. I love the concept and would love to see their haunt too! There's so much they can do with a menu to run on the theme. Let's hope they become so successful they become a chain/franchise and branch out. I'd love to have one near me. In fact, I can immediately think of a couple of places currently available that are zoned for this sort of thing that would fit it nicely. Maybe it's time to start a new career path ......


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

OMG really!!! I cant believe I havn't heard of or seen anything about this. 

Well believe me I will be taking the family and let you all know how it is. My family will be ghostified. YES!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What a great concept! Hope it's successful 'cause that would become a favorite restaurant.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

whichypoo said:


> OMG really!!! I cant believe I haven't heard of or seen anything about this.


Well now you have....LoL  Mesa should be a skip across town for ya.....so you are our now dubbed our official check-it-outter's & let us know how cool it is 
Hopefully it doesn't cost you an arm & a leg to eat there........   ( as put by a NCH forum member....LoL )

& I see on they're calendar they have a costume contest night each month.... ! Yes a franchise would be great !!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Darn !! I was so going to go today!!! Since I and hubby are off but they are not open. But dont worry I will be there soon!!!!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

wow! I want it to be near me! I hope they franchise! Im putting that place on my travel list if we ever get out again, lol.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm thinking its going on my to-do list when were down in May and definately after the move.


----------



## LilyLynne (Apr 9, 2012)

I hope to come for a visit soon, we are in Tucson


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Just returned from Mesa...it was on my list of to-do's..but closed until the 13th for the 'Grand Opening'.

Great window treatment driving by....

I picked the wrong week to go...ugh!


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

OMG, my first trip ever to AZ is next week. I am going to visit my son that moved to Mesa 4 years ago. What are the odds that it would be the week this opens.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

This link has details. http://azfooddude.blogspot.com/2012/03/monsterland-bar-grill-opening-friday.html?m=1. It sounds like Dave & Buster's gone Halloween.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Saw it on the news. I'm going to have to check it out as well. It's close by. Maybe some of us locals can have a get together and check it out.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

nhh said:


> Saw it on the news. I'm going to have to check it out as well. It's close by. Maybe some of us locals can have a get together and check it out.


yes! and take pics!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder if I can get a franchise license for Zomblebees.


----------



## emoviecostumes (Aug 17, 2011)

This is such a cool idea for a bar and grill, I hope it does well, next time I am in Mesa I will definitely go and check it out!


----------



## RogueToaster (Aug 23, 2009)

Neat! Why do I live in Utah?! So tantalizingly close, yet so far away.


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I am going to AZ in July and this is on my list of things to do.


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anybody been there yet? How was it?


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Went to Monsterland this evening with my two little guys. I loved the whole atmosphere. And the food was Okay. Like the 5 and dime restaurants . I have to say the king kong burger was awesome. Just remember when you go in during the day it is like a theme dinner. Nothing going or moving. But you can get pics. with the props. I need to go one night when the bar is open. But here are the pics that I took. I will return and bring more family and friends. I would hate to see us lose this place. 
http://s1143.photobucket.com/albums/n633/whichypoo/Monsterland Bar and Grill/


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Awesome pics! I hope its a great success, would like to see them expand


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is awesome. i would love to visit there.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thank you for the pictures. It would be so cool to have dinner in the middle of a haunt


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pics whichypoo! It certainly looks like a place we'd frequent. I'd love to see it when the bar's open!  Such an awesome concept deserves to have great success! (... thereby expanding into new territories, growing like a plague over new boundaries, creeping it's way north .... now that's an invasion I can welcome! ...... Mmmmm ..... zombie virus shooters .......)


----------



## magnusius (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks a lot cooler than say "Planet Hollywood," or "Hard Rock." Finally, a Halloween themed restaurant. Very Jealous. Nothing like a good zombie hibachi!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

closed last night was the last unless someone buys it. So I hope and pray that someone does, because this place was awesome!!! I am so sad to see this go.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

why did it close?


----------

